# Sardinia Hit By Cyclone..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sardinia has been hit by a Cyclone, latest reports say that sadly, at least 16 people have been killed.

I know one of our members WildThingsKev was out there recently in his motorhome.

If you're still out there Kev, hope everthing is OK.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24996292

Pete


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for asking Pete, yes we are fine because we moved off quickly twice when the worst came in.

We were in the valley by the Gorropu gorge/Tiscali cave when the storm first came through. Sunday we had great weather and had hiked up to Tiscali cave. Monday we were going to the gorge but by 9am the thunder and lightning began accompanied by a downpour. Then the river below us (from the gorge) rose so quickly and we could hear boulders rumbling along the river bed so thought we'd better get out the valley as there was only one road and that crossed a temporary bridge, the original having been previously washed away!

Anyway, headed down to Orosei and sat in the beach carpark for the afternoon. Jackie went shopping at 5 then within an hour another storm hit and the roads started to flood with police closing the roads so we cleared out again, just in time, as the part we were in was evacuated because they had to open the flood gates on the dam (from the mornings river) and sacrifice part of town.

Drove off in the dark with lightning all around to the next spot up the coast and found ourselves having to either reverse up a steep narrow track or drive in and out of a flooded beach carpark. So, rolled up trousers and waded through the carpark to check the depth! Decided to just park on the roadside in a holiday villa area for the night.

Couple of photos attached; a bit different to the nice sunny ones I smugly posted a week or two ago.

Leaving Friday.

Kev and Jackie


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds really scary stuff, a MH not being the most suitable vehicle for negotiating flooded roads! Glad you managed to get to a safe place, enjoy the rest of your tour...at least you have some great dining out stories to tell!

Terry


----------

